# Share wanted for mature teen Herts/Essex area.



## skystirrups (Mar 7, 2010)

Share wanted 1-2 days a week for 14 year old, reliable, mature young girl.
Can commit financially & has own version of transport.
She has been riding since the age of 6, competed in small local and yard shows.
Currently riding in a advanced group at a riding school, confident jumper/hacker once she gets to know the horse.
Really spooky horses are not suitable. As confidence can be knocked easily by spookers. She has had two horse shares in the past.

She also has a less experienced friend, also aged 14, whom has been riding for 2 years but is by no means a complete novice. Walk-canter + jump, having lessons in a intermediate group every week, had horsey relatives, has had one share in the past.
Very confident rider but would like something quieter, cobby type would be good but open to all options.
Looking for shares on the same yard, if you know two horses on your yard for share please get in contact.
Need to be around 15hh, but smallest we could go is 14.2hh depending on breed/build.
Email Only, not on this site often - [email protected]


----------

